# Luxembourg Camping



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I am wondering why there is no mention of Luxembourg as a Camping destination on MHFs?

Looking through the ASCI book there seem to be quite a few campsite listed, but has anyone any experiance of camping in the Country.

Or is it just a stop off for cheap fuel en-route to other continental destinations?

Mrs D and yours truly, were considering visiting the region and hoped to find some suggestions on possible campsites.
Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

**** said:


> I am wondering why there is no mention of Luxembourg as a Camping destination on MHFs?
> 
> Looking through the ASCI book there seem to be quite a few campsite listed, but has anyone any experiance of camping in the Country.
> 
> ...


Hi

We went to Luxembourg last year on our way to Lake Garda. We spent around 3 days there and loved it. We stayed at a really nice site called Camping Gritt, located alongside a river. I know we got the site details either from the Caravan Club or Camping & CC European catalogue?

Have a look at the campsite reviews on this forum and you will find Camping Gritt and some other sites folks have visited.

Make sure you fill up to the brim with fuel before you leave as it is a lot cheaper!

Mark


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The only trouble with Luxembourg (in my experience) is that one half closes at 5pm and the rest (all bar McD etc.) closes at about 9pm.

We stayed in Remich a couple of years ago and wanted something to eat at about 9pm and it was McDonalds or nothing.

Notwithstanding that we like the place and the Kiwis who borrowed our Bongo loved it after stumbling into it by accident near the end of their European tour.

I have heard (but not had confirmed) that "wild" camping is technically illegal there BUT we overnighted with lots of other m/homes of various nationalities in the riverside car park at Remich last year with out any problems. Two of them (at least) were the obligatory "we need to park sideways on and use up 4 spaces" merchants, but even that didn't seem to attract and official attention. But it was November and few people other than m/homers were using the car park - it may be different at busier times.

I have no experience of formal campsites there, but most I've seen seem to be of the type full of 15 year old (at least) camper/caravans with an equally old "green" awning, where the occupying units/pitch seem to be handed down through the family.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I know many love the place but the one campsite we used put us off for ever.

http://ralph-dot-germany2007.blogspot.com/2011/05/germany-2007-day-thirteen-luxembourg.html


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes indeed !
Most folks just use Luxembourg for cheap fuel en route to somewhere else.
You would enjoy Camping Kockelscheur ( in the CC and Alan Rogers books ) which is just south of Luxembourg City- a fascinating place with an amazing history. Buses run from near the site, and the Warden, Jean-Luc, is most helpful.
Then drive north to the River Sure ( several sites up there ), and then down the Moselle where there are a couple more riverside sites.
We happened upon Kockelscheur in transit, but went back and spent a week.

Not sure about 208 on the Medium Wave, though.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We stayed at Vianden in 2009 there is a campsite just a short walk along the river bank into the town. There is quite a nice castle there and in August they have a medieval festival one weekend. Actually we have been there twice 2008 and 2009. Chasper.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> I know many love the place but the one campsite we used put us off for ever.
> 
> http://ralph-dot-germany2007.blogspot.com/2011/05/germany-2007-day-thirteen-luxembourg.html


Good grief 8O Perhaps Luxembourg isn't such a great idea after all :lol:

Mrs D


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Ralph-Dot

Yep - saw that one at Steinfort, looked like a ***** site, so moved on.

Forgot to mention Grevenmacher where there is a muni site - cheap enough, but not very sophisiticated. However, if you go into the town on festival days, you will see a fullblown pipe and drum band, all dressed in tartan kilts and playing " Scotland the Brave ".


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Just back from a trip to Germany and Luxembourg over Easter. We spent 3 days at Camping Bon Accueil its in the ACSI Book and its only 11 Euros a night. 

It has buses to Luxembourg City outside the site a small bar on site and the biggest pitches around. Nice site next to a park and plenty of walking and biking available. You can also catch the buses to other parts of Luxembourg and they are very cheap 4 euros for an all day ticket or 1.50 euros for a ticket that lasts 2 hours.

I will be going back again and not just stopping for fuel like we used to do.

Sonja


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Luxembourg*

Luxembourg:

A very clean place.
Cheap Fuel.
They Speak several Languages. German, Dutch French and some English. But that depends which corner of the Duchy you are in.
Cigs and Tobacco are cheap. Spirits are supposed to be too. But I have never stopped to look.

Beware of road blockades. Have been caught in a few of those behind protesting Farmers and Lorry Drivers.

Campsites, have visited 3 none of which were much good. One, (name escapes me) we turned up a couple of days before ACSI CC kicked in. Cost us 46 Euros for an overnight, stayed less than 14 hours. Even charged 3 Euros for a baby!. Couple of days later would have been 15 Euros ACSI + Extra Adults x 2 + BABY!.

The other had a great Swimming pool next door, but was closed from 1 - 15th of September whilst we were staying.

Third site was like a gypsy camp, bar closed, very unlevel swamped pitches and very tight access. They even had to close the road off while we drove in the one way, wrong way. Then had to close it off whilst I reversed out the next day with inches to spare either side.

If I can dig the site names up, will post the ones we have been to.

TM


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your tips. Like most places, I guess, there are good and bad so it's nice to have some suggestions of where to go (and where not to!). Unfortunately this year we have to have our holiday in July (which we normally avoid) due to work and other commitments so we assume it is going to be pretty busy (and expensive).

Mrs D


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We stayed here:-

http://www.camp-kockelscheuer.lu/html/tariffs.html

An excellent campsite with a bus link into the city.

Now feel guilty for not putting it on the forum database :roll: :wink:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

this all really helpful for us also - we're going to france from 27 July onwards booked into a site till 6 Aug then plan to head for Luxembourg to stay for about 3 or 4 days, quite fancy the Ardennes area around the river Sure, looks like some nice mountain biking trails also, I've just got a guide book from the library about the duchy and I think it looks lovely, I'm using the ACSI website to trawl my way through all the various sites then finding other websites where the campsites are reviewed then tranlsating all the foreign reviews into english, from what I can see the campsites seem to be less 'holiday park' than the ones in france and more campsite ish if that makes sense, not booked on yet though so interested to see what area you are thinking about Mrs D?


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We stayed on Campsite Du Moulin on the edge of Vianden. Lovely site, certainly not full of seasonals. Pleasant walk into the town along the river. We found the people very friendly, superb butcher in the town and a few good restaurants. Lots of walks in the hills plus the castle etc to visit.

Some nice bike rides too - quite a few cross over the border into Germany.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry - forgot to mention that Kockelscheuer do an off-peak special for the over-55's

7 nights for €49 plus metered EHU.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We stayed in Diekirch in the middle of Luxemborg have got bored with endless motoways. Beautifull little town which is not far from the campsite which has about six Aire de service pitches for motorhomes. Warmer summer evening watching the locals playing 
boules was entertaining but remains a mysteria.

http://www.campsauer.lu/


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Zozzer said:


> We stayed in Diekirch in the middle of Luxemborg have got bored with endless motoways. Beautifull little town which is not far from the campsite which has about six Aire de service pitches for motorhomes. Warmer summer evening watching the locals playing
> boules was entertaining but remains a mysteria.
> 
> http://www.campsauer.lu/


We stayed on a Stellplatz in Diekirch last March I can honestly say we had a brilliant time. I would definatley recommend it.

Keith :wink:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Another vote for Diekirch from me. Stayed there last year for 2 nights on the way to the MHF Germany rally. Great site and aire next to the river and short walk across the bridge into town. Good walking/cycling along the river banks.



Trevor


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife and I have vowed to return one day.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

**** said:


> I am wondering why there is no mention of Luxembourg as a Camping destination on MHFs?


Come to think of it, Luxembourg isn't on it's own.

Lichtenstein and Slovakia don't get a mention either.

Surely individual countries should have their own sections on MHF
no matter how large or how small a country is.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We've used Camping Bissen at Heiderscheid and Camping Krounieberg at Mersch. Both nice enough. Bissen is alongside a river with good pizza place next door, Krounieberg more urban but with adjacent swimming pool.

I noticed what looked like an aire/stellplatze at Heiderscheid alongside a motorhome dealer, and there's a lot of campsites along the Our valley, which is pretty scenic.

Paul


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We have now booked into Campsite Op der Sauer in Diekirch for 3 days in august, just had a lovely email from the owners confirming our pitch details, looks close enough to visit Vianden which looks nice and seems to be plenty biking round about - looking forward to it  the summer trip is now coming together nicely!

Thanks for all your help


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Off to Luxembourg next month so will try one of these sites Any reccomendations for the Mosel near Cochem please.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

chubs said:


> . . Any reccomendations for the Mosel near Cochem please.


 . .

Zillions of Stelplatz along the Mosel !


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

This thread has given me a lot to think about, may visit either on way to or from Italy. Need to look at a map though and get my bearings.



Sue


----------

